# What is this black blob on my Ludwigia



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I just noticed this black blob on the top leaf of my Ludwigia (pic attached... sorry it's not that great). It's on a few of the leaf tips below this. I gently touched it and it feels like a semi-hard black ball but not snail like. I didn't want to try brushing it off in case it's something "good". 

Is this black algae? I don't notice it anywhere else in my tank (at least not yet). I haven't had any algae issues as of yet. If it is black algae is there anything I should check as far as my parameters go? Should I cut off these leaves and throw them out?

My tank is a 15g and has been cycled for about 1-1/2 yrs. All of the plants are fairly new. I don't do CO2 and my light is pretty low. I add Flourish Comprehensive once a week. I have a couple other pics from different angles if that helps.

ph: 7.2
ammonia, nitrites and nitrates: 0

Thanks.


----------

